# Mobile Internet



## Caroline13 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi there everyone,
Does any know or have a mobile internet connection over there, I was hoping to get one of those dongle things and use it with my own computer but wanted to check you could get these in Greece and the approximate pricing
Thanks for anyone who can give advice


----------



## lee afandou (May 15, 2009)

yes vodafone about 31 euro a month for 5g


----------



## aubreys (Jun 2, 2009)

What Bandwidth can you get in Greece and what are the costs?

Debating whether to get a mobile connection or a wireless connection at home.

Thanks

G


----------



## paroshep (Jan 4, 2009)

Try before you buy. Here on Paros, not all companies have sufficient signal strength in all locations. If you live in a remote or geographically sheltered area you could have the same problem.

Cheers,


----------

